# 700EFI H1 or H2??



## MikesAC700EFI

Forgive me if this is a stupid question but what is the difference between H1 and H2? Is my 2008 700EFI an H1 or H2?


----------



## wildchild405

H1, the H2 are the v twins, the old 650 or the thundercat.


----------



## MikesAC700EFI

Ok thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Bootlegger

The H1's are the AC motors....It will say H1 on your bike if it is one...most didn't come out until 08. The one that say 700EFI are the ones with the Suzuki KQ motor on them. some of the 08's were Suzuki motors....but like I said It will say H1 one on it if it is one.


----------



## MikesAC700EFI

It doesn't say H1 on the pod.


----------



## Bootlegger

MikesAC700EFI said:


> It doesn't say H1 on the pod.


Every H1 I have seen says it on the stickers somewhere. They also made some of the 700EFI's in 08 as well. If it doesn't say H1 it has the Suzuki motor in it. Your paper works should say on it somewhere whether its an H1 or not.


----------



## Eight

Yep if it don't say h1 on it, its a suzuki motor.


----------



## MikesAC700EFI

Called my local AC dealer this afternoon where I bought mine and he told me all 700EFI motors are AC's. He did say however that the AC engines are identical to the Suzuki but that all 700EFI, 450, 550, and 1000's motors are made in Minnesota. Suzuki still owns 52% of AC. He also said in the 650 size the H1 means it's got the AC motor but not in the 700's. All 700's are H1's. This is just what I was told.


----------



## Eight

h1 and h2 are ac designed motors which means it has a hemisphererical head,(which is what the h means). If yours was a 700 h1 it would have the ac designed motor. Now ac did buy the suzuki contract on the regular efi motors which are also in the king quads. Basically your motor is a suzuki designed motor that ac produces.


----------



## TX4PLAY

I know when the Kawsaki V-twin (650) was in them for a while they were labeled Kawasaki on the crank case even though it was sitting in an Arctic Cat chasis with Arctic Cat stickers all over it. Do they not do that with the Suzuki engine?


----------



## hondarecoveryman

The older ones had suzuki stamped on the side of the engine in 1'' tall letters


----------



## HondaGuy

Not all of the 700s were AC motors, Bootlegger is right, in 08 AC made 700EFIs which had the Suzuki King Quad 700 motor in it, and they also made the 700 H1 EFI which is all Arctic Cat. Also as mentioned the "H" stands for Hemispherical head "Hemi", all of Arctic Cat's new motors are "Hemis". The old 400s and 500s were also Suzuki engines, from the Eiger and Vinson respectively. The 650V2s were all Kawisaki V-Twin. The new 366 is a Kymco made engine, and to my knowledge the only motor they currently don't make for themselves. The H2 is the Thundercat motor, 952cc V-Twin.


----------



## Savageman69

Yep your dealer is an idiot ur bikes a suzuki 700...Only cat 700 engine in 2008 were silver se models


----------

